# Casting Spinner without finger guard



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Thought I would post up these videos to show how I get around casting a fixed spool reel without a finger guard. 







Here it is in slow motion as well 







Hope this helps  

Regards


----------



## Tim in Pa (Jul 30, 2014)

Gonna have to give that a try this weekend due to injury I just don’t have the finger strength to cast well with more than 3-4 oz


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Very interesting ... thanks for the post !
I will try this next time out, for sure.
Kind regards


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

Thanks Jeremy!!!! How the hell I didn't came up to this solution before........


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the post. Good info.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

I'll be trying this this afternoon. Thanks!


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes, thanks


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Jeremy: Thank you for this post. I am heading to Hatteras in a month and I have terrible trigger finger in my right index finger. I was wondering how I was going to cast some of my spinning rods. Now I know! Thank you.


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

I tried it yesterday and it works....


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

So it doesn't wear over time into the rod grip where it wraps around?


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

surffshr said:


> So it doesn't wear over time into the rod grip where it wraps around?


After extensive trials with this method, I found it not to work very well ... not at all well for heaving, that is. If you are continuously casting with a cold, wet finger, it helps. But, when you heave, all of the tension on the line will pull out from under your thumb regardless how firmly you hold it down. And yes, you cannot use it over foam, cork or any other soft material. I actually mounted a sleeve of hard plastic (a split pill bottle) where the wrap occurred. That worked flawlessly in that regard but still, casting 8 n bait from a spinner ... even 4 n bait, the line WILL pull from under your thumb well before you get fully loaded.
Less than heaving, it does work well. One main problem I had was that the twist of the line around the blank tended to spin the upper half of the around misaligning the eyes. The ferrule is only so tight. The harder you cast, the more it tends to twist the rod. But, for all day casting with a wet, cold, tender, thin skinned lady finger ..... it does do well.
YMMF, JMO,
Cheers


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

OK, YMMV was intended, but we'll go with YMMF (your mileage may fluctuate)
JNO = Just my opinion ... of course.
Cheers,


----------

